# Extra Battery or Larger Alternator



## Dannyg914 (Nov 24, 2020)

Hey all, just got into plowing this year because business is usually slower in the winter. I picked up an 02 F350 with 7.3 powerstroke and 4r100 auto transmission. I have a Meyer E-60 with a C 8-5 plow and a Tarco electric sander. After the last snow event and plowing for roughly 13/14 hours I began to notice the plow was raising slower and the electric sander was operating slower. I believe that it was because of battery drain because driving faster and with higher rpms and consequently higher output from the alternator resulted in more responsive movements from the plower and more power from the electric motor on the sander. I currently have 2 Napa Legend batteries with 80 amp hours each 1045 CA, 850 CCA. I believe it has the stock alternator with an output of 75 amps at 2000 rpm and 200 at 5000 rpm. The sander, plow lights, work lights, and vibrator draw roughly approx 100 amps, this is all max amps. The plow from my research draws 230, but I assume It is less in float mode etc. (Like I said Im new to this so this may not be accurate,) I was going to get a bigger higher output at lower RPM alternator, but a friend has suggested a 3rd battery to power the sander. What are the pros and cons of each. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

You can have 50 batteries but if you can’t replenish them you’ll eventually kill all of them. That’s my thoughts


----------



## Dannyg914 (Nov 24, 2020)

Western1 said:


> You can have 50 batteries but if you can't replenish them you'll eventually kill all of them. That's my thoughts


I felt the same, but his suggestion was a deep cycle marine battery, maybe im better off doing both.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/bad-battery-or-something-else.180220/


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Discussion here about similar problem. Different types of batteries


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

How old are the batteries? You can go with a higher output alternator, and increase the cable size from the alt to the batterys.


----------



## Dannyg914 (Nov 24, 2020)

Randall Ave said:


> How old are the batteries? You can go with a higher output alternator, and increase the cable size from the alt to the batterys.


Batteries are just over 2 years old.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Have the batteries tested, if they aren't at St least ,90 percent, replace them. Batteries are not at 100 percent, then fail. They wear out slowly as the plates sulfate, or fail.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I have just about the same truck.
I put in a hd alt that puts out more at idle.
Does wonders.
I also don't use half the lights, and I keep the heat on low.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Believe it or not napa batteries are junk. Walmart is where its at. Be carefull when youre playing the alternator game, most trucks are governed at the ecu regardless of what the alternator is capable of putting out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mudly said:


> Believe it or not napa batteries are junk. Walmart is where its at. Be carefull when youre playing the alternator game, most trucks are governed at the ecu regardless of what the alternator is capable of putting out.


Most of the stuff out of NAPA is junk. I never buy electrical parts from them.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

I’m going to Napa and get a new alternator.

She just doesn’t want to put out a low RPMs like she sooud,

I can just sit there and rev the engine @2-3k and the voltage lts will slowly come back up to where they should be.


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Most of the stuff out of NAPA is junk. I never buy electrical parts from them.


Especially batteries


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

Dannyg914 said:


> Hey all, just got into plowing this year because business is usually slower in the winter. I picked up an 02 F350 with 7.3 powerstroke and 4r100 auto transmission. I have a Meyer E-60 with a C 8-5 plow and a Tarco electric sander. After the last snow event and plowing for roughly 13/14 hours I began to notice the plow was raising slower and the electric sander was operating slower. I believe that it was because of battery drain because driving faster and with higher rpms and consequently higher output from the alternator resulted in more responsive movements from the plower and more power from the electric motor on the sander. I currently have 2 Napa Legend batteries with 80 amp hours each 1045 CA, 850 CCA. I believe it has the stock alternator with an output of 75 amps at 2000 rpm and 200 at 5000 rpm. The sander, plow lights, work lights, and vibrator draw roughly approx 100 amps, this is all max amps. The plow from my research draws 230, but I assume It is less in float mode etc. (Like I said Im new to this so this may not be accurate,) I was going to get a bigger higher output at lower RPM alternator, but a friend has suggested a 3rd battery to power the sander. What are the pros and cons of each. Thanks in advance.


Check out ficmrepairdotcom, Ed is a fair guy.
I have 270xp on both of mine, plus a friend zero issues.
Definately upgrade cables and add a fuse.
I'm not related to nor receive any compensation, not even a cookie from Ed.
Just like sharing and supporting good people, not the cheapest alt but the most accurate.
He also has 2 diff voltage settings if U wanna run agm's.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I would do a HD alternator with bigger cables and I like Interstate Batteries. The alternator should solve your problem.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

When does a 7.3 hit 5,000 RPM's?


----------



## H3lzsn1p3r (Nov 23, 2020)

75 amps is not enough to keep up an hd alternator is the ticket, one of the reasons i opted for dual alternators on my truck i have 440amps you need at least 130 amp but ideally 180 would be great


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> When does a 7.3 hit 5,000 RPM's?


If it does, it will only do it once.


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

Had the same issue on my 15 RAM. Took it to a battery shop near me and paid a pretty penny for a deep cycle reserve capacity battery, it made very little difference. Got my 19 with the beefed up alternator and haven’t had one low battery event.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Randall Ave said:


> If it does, it will only do it once.


6.0s on the other hand do it regularly but still have no power.


----------



## Dannyg914 (Nov 24, 2020)

Mark Oomkes said:


> When does a 7.3 hit 5,000 RPM's?


Thats alternator RPMS, given the conversion I believe thara around 15/1600 engine rpm.


----------



## Dannyg914 (Nov 24, 2020)

hbrady said:


> Had the same issue on my 15 RAM. Took it to a battery shop near me and paid a pretty penny for a deep cycle reserve capacity battery, it made very little difference. Got my 19 with the beefed up alternator and haven't had one low battery event.


I was considering it, but given the cost of the battery and cables, etc in at the same price as a HO alternator.


----------



## Dannyg914 (Nov 24, 2020)

H3lzsn1p3r said:


> 75 amps is not enough to keep up an hd alternator is the ticket, one of the reasons i opted for dual alternators on my truck i have 440amps you need at least 130 amp but ideally 180 would be great


Went with a Mechman 220 amp alternator, they say it puts out 180 at idle with the stock belt length.


----------

